# List of supertalls you've seen in person



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

So let's share what places we have visited that have supertalls :cheers:

the supertalls I have seen (and when under construction were at least close to topping out) are:

-----------------------------------------------

*400m+*
1. Burj Khalifa, Dubai
2. Shanghai Tower, Shanghai
3. Shanghai World Financial Center, Shanghai
4. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
6. Zifeng Tower, Nanjing
7. Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai
*300m+*
8. Emirates Office Tower, Dubai
9. Al Attar, Dubai
10. The Wharf Times Square, Wuxi
11. Shimao International Plaza, Shanghai
12. Rose by Rotana, Dubai
13. China World Trade Center, Beijing
14. Al Yaqoub, Dubai
15. Hanging Village of Huaxi, Jiangyin
16. Wuxi Suning Plaza, Wuxi
17. The Index, Dubai
18. Deji Plaza, Nanjing
19. White Magnolia Plaza, Shanghai
20. HHHR Tower, Dubai
21. Youth Olympics Center, Nanjing
22. Menara Telecom, Kuala Lumpur
23. Emirates Hotel Tower, Dubai
24. Wuxi Maoye City, Wuxi
25. The Address, Dubai
26. Gate of the Orient, Suzhou
*tip over 300m, but officially not supertall, eg. honorable mentions:*
27. Modern Media Center, Changzhou
28. Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt

I think with 110 supertalls topped out as of today, that's quite a good number for living in the middle of no-tall germany :lol:

-----------------------------------------------

My Experiences:

Frankfurt: My first tall building experience is all in Frankfurt. I have visited Frankfurt once for an exhibition and saw the Messeturm up close and again when I was bringing a friend to the airport. I plan to return to Frankfurt this summer to actually spend more time explore all of the skyscrapers there.

Dubai: I visited Dubai in 2010 on a stopover to Singapore. I only had 8 hours in the middle of the night, so what I did was taking a taxi to Burj Khalifa and spending my few hours around there. Since I have never seen anything taller than Berlin TV Tower before this visit, this experience was especially breath taking. I still remember looking up and up and up, feeling like breaking your neck and this building just doesn't end. A wall of building that has a shape that makes it especially hard to support any kind of scale for the building which makes it look even taller. The tapering again makes it look taller, just crazy experience. Besides Burj Khalifa I remember two other supertalls most vividly, The address and the Index. The address because i really enjoyed comparing it to the Burj when I was there and thinking it was rather cute and the Index, because nearly face on that tower is just a majestic wall of awesomeness. Left me in awe. The other towers I listed here for Dubai I remember seeing in drive by only. And it was dark. I plan to revisit Dubai maybe late 2016 and hopefully can get a closer look to all the Supertalls in the city, especially finally see the Marina.

South East Asia: From Singapore I took a weekend trip to KL. The Petronas Towers were the buildings first sparking my interest in tall buildings. When they were built in 1998 it was in the news and I remember vividly thinking how beautiful they are. In Kuala Lumpur I spent a lot of time there. My impression of their beauty stayed, but with the layout of the area, you get a good unobstructed view from quite a bit away made me get the feeling that they don't look as tall as I would have imagined. Seeing Burj Khalifa shortly beforehand kind of took away from this experience.

First China Trip: So two years after my first big vacation, I made a second big trip visiting mostly Chengdu, but also seeing Beijing and Chongqing for several days. Although Beijing had the tallest tower, Chongqing's skyline was far more impressive, but for the sake of this topic I leave that out for now. In Beijing I ended up in a place where I could see the World Trade Center in the distance. I knew where it was in relation to the closest metro station and had plans to go there by metro, but as I saw it already I decided to visit it by foot instead. Needless to say a tall tower in the distance can be much farther away than expected. It took me a few hours to actually get there and that after an 8 hour walk on the Great Wall that morning. It was quite an exhausting day.

Second China Trip: So last year I was working in China for some time and had the chance to travel a lot around the area. With all the new highspeed train connections it was easy to travel to all the major cities in the province and beyond. I took 12 weekends to visit most of the cities around twice and set my goal to see every supertall in Shanghai and Jiangsu province. It worked out amazingly and had a lot of fun experiences by for example taking bus rides thru villages to find Huaxi. I also got to see Zifeng Tower in Najing, by the time one of my favorite buildings in the world. Seeing it in person made me see some detailing in the building that I think is a bit gimmicky though. And up close I realized that the setbacks make it impossible to see the top anymore which makes it less imposing, I still really enjoy the building, but it lost its rank as one of my favorite buildings. The opposite happened to me with Shimao Plaza in Shanghai, from not liking it to liking it in an instant, because I never realized how perfect its location was. The Shanghai big three are also worth noting of course. While I always prefered SWFC over Shanghai Center before actually seeing them, this changed in a heartbeat. With the lighting shows Shanghai Center drew all the attention and I always though of how bullshit crazy that tower is. The more tall buildings I see, the more I realize how much size actually matters in a world of skyscrapers. So this trip tought me that it is impossible to compare towers that are in widely different height ranges unless the taller one tapers into a thin spire quite drastically.

I could tell a story to every single building as well, but that is for another time.

:cheers:

*Now please tell me your lists, stories not required of course!*


----------



## realitybites-u (Sep 20, 2011)

Among all of the building that you have listed down, which building that you think is the most beautiful ones?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

As I realized Burj Khalifa and Shanghai Tower simply play in different leagues. Especially in Shanghai this became aparent when you had tall towers side by side and realized the difference in one monster towering above them all. That said I still believe Petronas and Zifeng are among the nicest and most symbolic buildings I have visited. The Gate of the orient is amazingly beautiful in its surroundings as well. When I was living in China I could see Modern Media Center out of my home window, so after seeing it each morning for several months it burns itself into your heart as well. In the end we are skyscraper fans and each tall building is beautiful in its own way


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

*400m+*
Shanghai World Financial Centre (Shanghai) 
Jin Mao Tower (Shanghai)
Zifeng Tower (Nanjing)
Sears Tower (Chicago)
Trump Tower (Chicago)
Petronas Towers (Kuala Lumpur)

*300m+*
Ryugyong Hotel (Pyongyang)
China World Trade Centre (Beijing)
Shimao International Plaza (Shanghai)
Minsheng Bank Building (Wuhan)
AON Center (Chicago)
John Hancock Center (Chicago)
Franklin Center (Chicago)
Prudential Plaza (Chicago)
The Shard (London)

So a decent list, but a lot more to see - a lot of the cities I have travelled to have not had supertalls (Singapore, Ulaanbaatar, Lima, Calgary, Nairobi etc.) Still, not a bad list and I hope to see many more.  I still need to visit cities like New York, Hong Kong and Dubai.
I've also seen supertall TV towers and other structures such as Beijing's CCTV Tower, Shanghai's Oriental Pearl, Toronto's CN Tower and Paris's Eiffel Tower.

The first supertall building I saw was Beijing's China World Trade Centre, in 2010. My family lived in China for 3 years so I had many opportunities to go out and explore Beijing, and many other areas of China! I did also see the Shanghai Tower while its core was rising, but it was less than 100 metres high at the time and so I'm not counting it on this list. :tongue2: And obviously being from the UK, I see the Shard regularly.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Ryugyong Hotel (Pyongyang)


...dude!


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha, yes I visited North Korea in 2013. :tongue2: My Dad had a job at the British Embassy (which is why he lived in Beijing for 3 years) so he had occasional trips to North Korea and I managed to join him on one of them. 
Unfortunately I didn't get a photo of me and the building together, but I did manage to get a few of just the building itself.


Ryugyong Hotel 02 by Richard Francis, on Flickr


Ryugyong Hotel 03 by Richard Francis, on Flickr

And more on my Flickr page.


----------



## ajbenius (Jul 24, 2014)

(including those that are over 300m by pinnacle height)

I've been a few of them, but for some others I have only seen them from a further distance (plane or train for example). 

1. One World Trade Center
2. Willis Tower
3. Shanghai World Financial Center
4. John Hancock Center
5. Nanjing Greenland Financial Complex
6. Empire State Building
7. 432 Park Avenue
8. Jin Mao Tower
9. Bank of America Tower
10. Aon Center
11. First Canadian Place
12. 4 Times Square
13. Shanghai Shimao International Plaza
14. China World Trade Center Tower 3
15. Chrysler Building
16. New York Times Building
17. Franklin Center
18. One57
19. Two Prudential Plaza


----------



## munchymunch (Feb 9, 2014)

Top ten.

1. Sears Tower
2. Burj Khalifa
3. Empire State
4. Hancock
5. Shard
6. Trump
7. Marina City in general (dubai)
8. AON
9. Bank of America (Atlanta)
10. 1 WTC

apparently the Eiffel counts


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

By roof height: 

Shanghai World Financial Center
Sears Tower
432 Park Avenue
World Trade Center (New and old)
Jin Mao Tower
Empire State Building
Trump Tower Chicago 
Aon Center Chicago 
John Hancock Center 
Beijing WTC
Library Tower
One 57
Chase Tower Houston 
Wells Fargo Houston
Bayoke Tower Bangkok


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm still young and am not much of a traveled person. In the future I hope to visit the West Coast, Chicago and China which will add to my list by a great margin. The only cities I've been to with supertalls are Paris and NYC. I've seen: 

*400m+ *
1 WTC (freedom tower)
1 WTC (old North Tower)
2 WTC (Old South tower)
432 Park Avenue

*300m+* roof height
Eiffel Tower, One 57, Empire State Building


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

1WTC, Empire State Building and a short glimpse of the Sears Tower from far away.

Spires and towers don't count


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

US Bank Tower in LA.:2cents:


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't be bothered to list every super-tall I've seen, so I'll just list the tallest in each city that I've been to that has one.

Dubai
London
New York


The Burj Khalifa in Dubai is just mind bogglingly tall, if you ever have the chance to go to Dubai, go up the observation deck as the views are magnificent.

The Shard, minuscule in comparison to the Burj Khalifa, however the views of London are amazing and in my opinion the better looking out of the three. 

Empire State Building is the quintessential skyscraper and has to be my favourite out of the three, breathtaking views of New York, both day and Night.

A worthy mention to the Chrysler Building, which has to be the most aesthetically pleasing skyscraper in the world.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

:lol:
1) CIty of Capitals 
2) Eurasia
3) Mercuriy
4) OKO 
5) Federation
:lol:
All in Moscow


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

400m+:

Shanghai Tower, Shanghai
SWFC, Shanghai
Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur

300m+:

The Shard, London


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Mostly in *NYC*, and here's my list:


1) One57
2) Empire State
3) Chrysler Building
4) US Bank Tower LA 
5) Park Ave
6) ..and several others in Lower Manhattan and Midtown NYC


----------



## jjjeffi (Aug 17, 2013)

my list:

Bank of China tower, Hong Kong
2 International Financial Center, HK
International Commerce Center, HK
The Center, HK
Central Plaza, HK
Baiyoke Tower, Bangkok
Mahanakorn Tower, Bangkok
Sears (Willis) Tower, Chicago
John Hancock Center, Chicago
Trump Tower, Chicago
AON Center, Chicago
One World trade Center, NYC
Empire State tower, NYC
432 Park Ave.
One57
Bank of America tower, NYC
New York times tower
KK100, Shenzhen
Shun Hing square, Shenzhen

and still counting hopefully...


----------



## singa-knight (Nov 25, 2015)

Petronas Towers
(Tour Eiffel)
Burj al Arab (from plane)


----------



## h3x0r89 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have to see it atleast on google


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Chicago:
Aon Center
Franklin Center
John Hancock Center
Sears Tower
Trump International Hotel and Tower
Two Prudential Plaza

Chongqing
No idea. I saw the skyline many times though so I'm guessing I saw them all from a distance

Hong Kong:
Bank of China Center
Central Plaza
The Center
International Commerce Centre
Two International Finance Centre	

Houston:
JP Morgan Chase Tower
Wells Fargo Plaza

London:
The Shard

New York:
Chrysler Building (from nearby)
Empire State Building (from a distance)
New York Times Building
One World Trade Center (when U/C in 2012)

Paris:
Eiffel Tower (if it counts)

Shanghai:
Jin Mao Tower
Shanghai Financial Center
Shanghai Tower

Taipei:
Taipei 101

25 so far at least


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Being Navy and all..... I'll just list cities that I physically explored with Super/Megatall's

*North America*
NYC, USA
Chicago, USA
L.A., USA
Las Vegas, USA
Philly, USA
Toronto, Canada

*Asia*
Tokyo, Japan
Hong Kong, China 
Singapore, Singapore

*Europe*
Paris, France
Frankfurt, Germany

*Australia*
Gold Coast, Australia

_Honorable Mentions_
Seattle, USA
Yokohama, Japan
Brisbane, Australia


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm dying to see Shanghai & Dubai though lol


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

1. Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo - not sure if it should count
2. ICC, Hong Kong
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur - very beautiful
4. Menara Kuala Lumpur, Kuala Lumpur
5. 2IFC, Hong Kong - lovely tower
6. Central Plaza, Hong Kong - beautiful inside and outside
7. Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong - very iconic
8. The Center, Hong Kong
9. Macau Tower, Macau - not counted?
10. Wilshire Grand Tower, Los Angeles - still u/c when I've seen it
11. Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok - very unique
12. Grand Hyatt Manila, Manila
13. US Bank Tower, Los Angeles - very pretty up close
14. Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur
15. Abeno Harukas, Osaka - 300m

Almost there - Landmark Tower, Yokohama LOL
Visiting 4 skyscraper cities soon. Can't wait to update this list.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

US Bank Tower in LA, and the Stratosphere in Vegas.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

New York (1 WTC, ESB, Chrysler,....) 
Dubai (Burj Khalifa, Dubai Marina,....)
Berlin (Fernsehturm)
Frankfurt (Commerzbank Tower)


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

I have seen the Burj Khalifa for a brief snip from the Emirates plane six years ago. It was way too short to make a photo though. Sad indeed.

But I'll get my chance to finally get to a lot of supertalls, only a few days left!


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Time to update my list of supertalls that I have seen! :cheers:
I only included completed supertalls or supertalls which were topped out by the time I visited. 

*Dubai 2014:*

- Burj Khalifa, 828m
- Marina 101, 425m
- Princess Tower, 413m
- 23 Marina, 393m
- Elite Residence, 380m
- Almas Tower, 360m
- Gevora Hotel, 356m
- JW Marriott Marquis Tower 1, 355m
- JW Marriot Marquis Tower 2, 355m
- Emirates Tower One, 354m
- The Torch, 352m
- Rose Rayhaan Hotel, 333m
- Al Yaqoub Tower, 328m
- The Index, 326m
- Burj Al Arab, 321m
- HHHR Tower, 318m
- Ocean Heights, 310m
- Emirates Tower Two, 309m
- Cayan Tower, 306m
- The Address, 302m

*Shanghai 2017/2018:*

- Shanghai Tower, 632m
- Shanghai World Financial Tower, 492m
- Jin Mao Tower, 421m
- Shimao International Plaza, 333m
- Sinar Mas Center, 320m

*Kuala Lumpur 2017:*

- Petronas Tower 1, 452m
- Petronas Tower 2, 452m
- Four Seasons Place, 342m

*New York City 2011:*

- Empire State Building, 381m
- Bank of America Tower, 366m
- Chrysler Building, 319m
- New York Times Tower, 319m

*Abu Dhabi 2014:*

- Burj Mohammed Bin Rashid, 381m
- ADNOC Headquarters, 342m
- The Landmark, 324m
- Etihad Towers T2, 305m

*Frankfurt aM:*

-(Commerzbank Tower), 300m

*London 2016:*

-The Shard, 306m

-------------------------------------------

*Freestanding Towers:*

- CN Tower (Toronto), 553m
- Oriental Pearl Tower (Shanghai), 468m
- KL Tower (Kuala Lumpur), 420m
- Berliner Fernsehturm (Berlin), 368m
- Europaturm (Frankfurt aM), 337m

=> * 42 * supertall structures in total!

____________________________________


*My Top 10:*

1. Burj Khalifa, 828m
2. Shanghai Tower, 632m
3. Shanghai World Financial Center, 492m
4. Petronas Tower 1, 452m
5. Petronas Tower 2, 452m
6. Marina 101, 425m
7. Jin Mao Tower, 421m
8. Princess Tower, 413m
9. 23 Marina, 393m
10.Empire State Building, 381m


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

So I ended up not seeing Shanghai, Tianjin and Abu Dhabi hno: but I made it to Beijing and Dubai. I feel like going to Downtown and Marina areas of Dubai gives an instant boost to individual lists.

1. Burj Khalifa, Dubai 828 m
2. Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo 634 m
3. China Zun Tower, Beijing 528 m
4. ICC, Hong Kong 484 m
5. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur 451.9 m
6. Marina 101, Dubai 425 m
7. Menara Kuala Lumpur, Kuala Lumpur 421m
8. Princess Tower, Dubai 414 m
9. 2IFC, Hong Kong 412 m
10. 23 Marina, Dubai 392 m
11. Elite Residence, Dubai 380.5 m
12. Central Plaza, Hong Kong 374 m
13. The Address The BLVD, Dubai 368 m
14. Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong 367.4 m
15. Almas Tower, Dubai 360 m
16. JW Marriott Marquis Dubai 2, Dubai 355.4 m
17. JW Marriott Marquis Dubai 2, Dubai 354.6 m
18. Emirates Office Tower, Dubai 354.6 m
19. The Center, Hong Kong 346 m
20. Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower, Dubai 342 m
21. Macau Tower, Macau 338 m
22. The Torch, Dubai 336.8 m
23. Wilshire Grand Tower, Los Angeles 335.4 m
24. Damac Heights, Dubai 335 m
25. Rose Rayhaan by Rotana, Dubai 333m
26. Tokyo Tower, Tokyo 332.98 m
27. China World Trade Center Tower 3, Beijing 330 m
28. The Address - Fountain Views III, Dubai 329 m
29. Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok 328.4 m
30. Al Yaqoub Tower, Dubai 328 m
31. The Index, Dubai 326.1 m
32. Burj al Arab, Dubai 321 m
33. Grand Hyatt Manila, Manila 318 m
34. HHHR Tower, Dubai 317.6 m
35. US Bank Tower, Los Angeles 310.3 m
36. Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur 310 m
37. Ocean Heights, Dubai 310 m
38. Emirates Hotel Tower, Dubai 309 m
39. Cayan Tower, Dubai 303.8 m
40. The Address Downtown Burj Dubai, Dubai 302.2 m
41. Abeno Harukas, Osaka 300 m
42. Al Habtoor City - Noura, Dubai 300 m
43. Al Habtoor City - Amna, Dubai 300 m

List almost tripled with Dubai trip alone :nuts:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I congratulate everyone for the effort


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I just went to Atlanta a week ago, so it's time for a new list.


*Chicago:*
Sears Tower
Trump Tower
John Hancock Center
Aon Center
AT&T Corporate Center
Two Prudential Plaza

*New York:*
One World Trade Center
Three World Trade Center (while topped out) (I don't remember seeing it, but I probably did)
432 Park Avenue
Empire State Building
Bank of America Tower
Chrysler Building
The New York Times Building
One57

*Houston:*
JPMorgan Chase Tower
Wells Fargo Plaza

*Atlanta:*
Bank of America Plaza

*Shanghai:*
Jin Mao Tower
Shanghai World Financial Center
Shimao International Plaza

*Nanjing:*
Zifeng Tower

*Taipei:*
Taipei 101


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC




 Freedom Tower
3 WTC
Empire State
Chrysler Building
One57
30 HY
432 ... Ave




Kuala Lumpur



Petronas Towers
KL Tower
Menara Telekom


Hong Kong



ICC (U/C in 2008)
2 IFC
Central Plaza
Bank of China
The Centre
Nina Towers




Toronto


CN Tower



London


The Shard
MY Pic of last Sunday :cheers:
Diamond in the Sky by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr



Singapore


there were none :lol:


I guess that's all...till now


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Kuala Lumpur*
1. Petronas Twin Tower
2. The Exchang 106
3. Four Season Hotel & Residence
4. Menara TM

*Melbourne *

1. Eureka Tower
2. U/C Australia 108 Tower (can't wait to see it topping out)


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 9, 2018)

I come from Petaling Jaya, a modern city only 10km west of Kuala Lumpur, which means all the super-talls in the latter city have already been seen countless times... :lol:
- Petronas Towers
- The Exchange 106
- Four Seasons
- TM Tower
- And the u/c PNB118

But outside Malaysia, here are those that I have seen:
- Shanghai Tower, World Finance Center, and Jin Mao Building, Shanghai
- Baiyoke Sky Hotel and MahaNakhon, Bangkok
- Eureka Tower, Melbourne
- Q1, Gold Coast
- Central Plaza, Bank of China, ICC, 2IFC, and The Center, Hong Kong
- Burj Khalifa, Burj Al Arab, The Address, Marriott Marquis, Marina 101, Princess Tower, 23 Marina, Almas Tower, and Emirates Towers, Dubai


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

After my trip to London, it's time for a new list.


*Chicago:*
Sears Tower
Trump Tower
John Hancock Center
Aon Center
AT&T Corporate Center
Two Prudential Plaza

*New York:*
One World Trade Center
Three World Trade Center (while topped out) (I don't remember seeing it, but I probably did)
432 Park Avenue
Empire State Building
Bank of America Tower
Chrysler Building
The New York Times Building
One57
_Honorable Mention_
Four Times Square (don't remember seeing it specifically)

*Houston:*
JPMorgan Chase Tower
Wells Fargo Plaza
_Honorable Mention_
One Shell Plaza

*Atlanta:*
Bank of America Plaza

*Beijing:*
China Zun

*Shanghai:*
Jin Mao Tower
Shanghai World Financial Center
Shimao International Plaza

*Nanjing:*
Zifeng Tower

*Taipei:*
Taipei 101

*London:*
The Shard

I forgot to add China Zun last year!


----------



## Castor Troy (May 6, 2019)

hi Folks, newbie here.. 

Ive been to Burj before when it was still being constructed, I visited Petronas in MY and in Taipei 101 too.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I wonder if we should count megatalls in this thread . . .


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Chicago:*
Sears Tower
Trump Tower
John Hancock Center
Aon Center
AT&T Corporate Center
Two Prudential Plaza

*New York:*
One World Trade Center
432 Park Avenue
Empire State Building
Bank of America Tower
Chrysler Building
The New York Times Building
One57

*Houston:*
JPMorgan Chase Tower
Wells Fargo Plaza

*Atlanta:*
Bank of America Plaza

*Beijing:*
China Zun

*Shanghai:*
Jin Mao Tower
Shanghai World Financial Center
Shimao International Plaza
Shanghai Tower

*Nanjing:*
Zifeng Tower

*Taipei:*
Taipei 101

*London:*
The Shard

*Jinan:*
Greenland Puli Center



I didn't even know the Greenland Puli Center ^^ was a supertall!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, I just realized there is a supertall that I have seen but kind of forgot about! (I always knew it was a supertall, but then I forgot that I had seen it, or the other way around, I'm not sure . . .)

*Chicago:*
Sears Tower
Trump Tower
John Hancock Center
Aon Center
AT&T Corporate Center
Two Prudential Plaza

*New York:*
One World Trade Center
Three World Trade Center
432 Park Avenue
Empire State Building
Bank of America Tower
Chrysler Building
The New York Times Building
One57

*Houston:*
JPMorgan Chase Tower
Wells Fargo Plaza

*Atlanta:*
Bank of America Plaza

*Beijing:*
China World Tower
China Zun

*Shanghai:*
Jin Mao Tower
Shanghai World Financial Center
Shanghai Tower
Shimao International Plaza

*Nanjing:*
Zifeng Tower

*Taipei:*
Taipei 101

*London:*
The Shard

*Jinan:*
Greenland Puli Center


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

The tallest structures I have ever seen were 3 megatall antenna south of Raleigh in Auburn NC, which were all approximately 1990'.

The tallest freestanding structure I have seen is the CN Tower in Toronto.

Beyond that I have seen the following, in descending order:
1 WTC NYC
Central Park Tower NYC (almost T/O)
Sears Tower Chicago
Steinway Tower NYC (almost T/O)
One Vanderbilt NYC (around 1000' at the time)
432 Park Ave NYC
Original WTC 1 and 2 NYC
Trump Tower Chicago
30 Hudson Yards NYC (T/O)
Empire State Building NYC
Bank of America NYC (spire bs)
Stratosphere Las Vegas (freestanding tower)
Aon Chicago
John Hancock Building Chicago
Comcast Innovation and Tech Center Philadelphia
Three World Trade Center NYC
Tower Verre NYC (T/O)
Chrysler Building NYC
NY Times Tower NYC (spire bs)
Bank of America Atlanta (spire bs)
US Bank Tower Los Angeles
35 Hudson Yards NYC (T/O)
Franklin Center Chicago (spire bs)
One57 NYC
Two Prudential Plaza Chicago (spire bs)
One Manhattan West NYC (T/O)

That's it. Didn't realize I had seen over 25 supertalls in person! :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

*UPDATE*
Oh boy here we go. Update after living a year in South China

the supertalls I have seen (and when under construction were at least close to topping out) are:

-----------------------------------------------

*400m+ (22):*

Changsha (1):
IFS 1

Dongguan (1):
International Trade Center

Dubai (3):
Burj Khalifa
Marina 101
Princess Tower

Guangzhou (2):
Guangzhou CTF
Guangzhou IFC

Hong Kong (2):
ICC
2IFC

Kuala Lumpur (2):
Petronas Towers x2

Nanjing (1):
Zifeng Tower

Nanning (1):
China Resource Center

New York City (2):
One World Trade Center, New York City
432 Park Avenue

Shanghai (3):
Shanghai Tower
Shanghai World Financial Center
Jin Mao Tower

Shenzhen (2):
Pin An Financial Center
Kingkey 100

Wuhan (2):
Greenland Center
Wuhan Center

*300m-400m (94):*

Beijing (1):
China World Trade Center

Changsha (4):
Shimao Hunan Center
Binjiang IFC 1
IFS 2
Huachuang International Plaza tower

Chongqing (5):
Raffles City x2
World Financial Center
Chongqing IFS
International Commerce Financial Center

Dubai (22):
23 Marina
Elite Residence
The Address BLVD
Almas Tower
JW Marriott Marquis x2
Emirates Office Tower
Al Attar
The Torch
Damac Heights
Rose by Rotana
The Address Fountain Views
Al Yaqoub
The Index
Burj Al Arab
HHHR Tower
Ocean Heights
Emirates Hotel Tower
Cayan Tower
The Address
Al Habtoor x2

Fuzhou (1):
Shenglong Global Center

Guangzhou (8):
CITIC Plaza
The Pinnacle
Global City Square
Poly Pazhou
Pearl River Tower
Fortune Center
GF Securities HQ
Leatop Plaza

Guiyang (2):
Huagongyuan Twin Towers x2

Hong Kong (4):
Central Plaza
Bank of China Tower
The Center
Nina Tower

Kuala Lumpur (1):
Menara Telecom

Los Angeles (2):
Wilshire Grand Tower
US Bank Tower

Nanchang (2):
Greenland Center x2

Nanjing (5):
Golden Eagle Tiandi x3
Deji Plaza
Youth Olympics Center

Nanning (4):
Logan Century
Guangxi Finance Plaza
Jiuzhou International Tower
Guangxi Wealth Finance Center

New York City (6):
Empire State Building
Bank of America Tower
Three World Trade Center
Chrysler Building
New York Times Tower
One57

San Francisco (1):
Salesforce Tower

Shanghai (2):
Shimao International Plaza
White Magnolia Plaza

Shenzhen (12):
China Resources Tower
Shum Yip Upperhills
Shun Hing Square
Shenzhen Center
Hanking Center
One Shenzhen Bay
Hon Kwok City Center
Baoneng Center
East Pacific Center
CFC Changfu Center
Heung Kong Tower
OCT Tower

Suzhou (1):
Gate of the Orient

Wuxi + Jiangyin (4):
The Wharf Times Square
Hanging Village of Huaxi
Wuxi Suning Plaza
Wuxi Maoye City

Wuhan (4):
Heartland 66
Minsheng Bank
Yuexiu Fortune Center
Yangtze River Shipping Center

Xiamen (1):
Cross Strait Center

Zhuhai (2):
Hengqin IFC
St Regis

*tip over 300m, but officially not supertall, eg. honorable mentions:*
Modern Media Center, Changzhou
Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt
4 Times Square, New York City

Last time I broke the 50 supertall mark. Now I more than doubled the number in just one year. That's what living in the Pearl River Delta gets you. Pure awesomeness! 116 supertalls. That is more than existed just three years ago. The world is developing fast! :nuts:


----------

